# Black pants, or black jacket?



## backstop13

honestly man, most people aren't going to care about how you look out on the hill. 

i know this isn't the answer you're looking for, but go with function and waterproof/breathability over fashion. As long as you're comfortable when you're riding that's all that matters.


----------



## onthefence

backstop13 said:


> honestly man, most people aren't going to care about how you look out on the hill.
> 
> i know this isn't the answer you're looking for, but go with function and waterproof/breathability over fashion. As long as you're comfortable when you're riding that's all that matters.


There are enough good, comfortable, waterproof/breathable jackets and pants out there to have freedom in choosing. And honestly, Id feel more *comfortable *if I looked good


----------



## backstop13

i'm not sure what you're trying to ask then?

if your goal is to look a certain way, and you've already decided you like colored pants and a black jacket, then it sounds like your mind is made up.

If you go with colored pants, you can always find a colored jacket in the future that matches. Black looks good and all, but you don't have to always have one item in black.


----------



## Casual

My 2 cents, go with black pants. I think its easier to have a nice pair of black pants and then if I want a different look I have a few jackets that all look good with them as well as hoodies if its warm out, you might get sick of the color otherwise. Also the pants get dirty quick, black will look good longer.


----------



## hktrdr

My thoughts on this as posted earlier:


hktrdr said:


> I also like the black+color combo. As snowklinger said, black really makes the other colors pop. I also like that I can pair anything with black, so when getting ready in the morning (or even when shopping) I do not have worry about whether the color(s) and/patterns match or clash.
> But I prefer black pants with a colored jacket. I think of pants as my 'serious'/workman item of clothing (needs to be able to take plenty of abuse and be really waterproof) and jackets as something to have fun with. Also a brightly colored jacket makes it easier get spotted (both in the trees and among the crowds around the resort runs) and I am wondering whether a black jacket would be too hot on the chairlift on a sunny day (not a problem for me - I am always cold...)


----------



## Lamps

I find that my pants wear faster than my jacket, (and cost half as much), so I prefer to have a black jacket and change colors with the pants.


----------



## snowklinger

Both options are equally good. also OP consider the 2 photos you posted and combine the colors. bright clashing solid on solid looks good too imo, like mustard pants, ketchup jacket, etc.

I only have one decent jacket and pants, trying to build a collection here.


----------



## hktrdr

Lamps said:


> I find that *my pants wear faster than my jacket*, (and *cost half as much*), so I prefer to have a black jacket and change colors with the pants.


There might just be a connection between the two bold-ed bits...


----------



## snowklinger

hktrdr said:


> There might just be a connection between the two bold-ed bits...


Lol yea, I just _wonder_ if they wear about 2x faster :laugh:

It just so happens that my pants were top of the line, my jacket is middlin.


----------



## mixie

black pants are so SO SO boring. My first season I rocked black pants and a brown jacket and I was just ZzzzZZzzz over it. 


Of course you can always add some flair with funky face masks, scarves, gloves, beanies and goggles. Sometimes I wear all black but have bright purple boots. Then I'll add a really obnoxious facemask and goggle strap. 


Outside of that are other neutral colors. Try gray or brown pants instead. Or try to pick a main color to build your snow wardrobe around. I have a very heavy jacket that is a blue, brown and orange plaid. So I buy things in solids I know will match that jacket. I also have a light weight shell that's a bright turquoise, again it matches the 'theme' of the wardrobe. 


the other thing to consider about matching solids is keeping the intensity of the color the same. Any pastel will really go with any pastel. Same goes for jewel tones or neons.
You know, neon green goes with hunter orange or chromakey blue. But neon green looks flat out wrong with a pastel blue.

Black tends to suck the color out of other things it's around. It's really best to NOT use black in an all solid outfit. Brown, black or navy is less harsh. Also, don't mix black with a print unless the print has black. It looks wrong.


----------



## Lamps

snowklinger said:


> Lol yea, I just _wonder_ if they wear about 2x faster :laugh:
> 
> It just so happens that my pants were top of the line, my jacket is middlin.


I wear an AK 3L pants and and AK 3L jacket so it's not a quality difference, just that pants cost less than jackets. Maybe not quite half, but close


----------



## sheepstealer

I dig darker pants. Like you said, they go well with everything. I've always bought a darker pair of pants and kept them around at least a year or two longer than when I switch out jackets.

Last year I went ninja. Dark, dark blue pants, black jacket, black helmet, black Smith I/Os with blue mirror lens. Straight samurai. Hhahaa


----------



## bozekid

Yeah I'd say go with the black pants as pants get dirtier faster than a jacket. I have black pants with a nice solid electric blue jacket and I think it looks pretty clean and legit. It pairs well with a bright green beanie. I was never a huge fan of matching pants/jackets and pattern combos.


----------



## stupidmop

Go with the blk pants. I wear blk burton cargos. Im able to match that with my two jackets (solid eugreen burton axis and a dc amo).


----------

